# Can't anybody get regular sick anymore LOL



## Catscankim (Oct 14, 2020)

So I have a sinus infection. I had ppl walking up to me (with n95s on) all night...you ok, you want to get tested, what's wrong? I'm not even sick sick. This is my season. I'm not coughing, no fever, no body aches, no symptoms of covid. I don't even feel sick. I'm just stuffy. Every body is avoiding me like the plague LOL. I have been doing this my entire life. I have sinus issues. I know my sinuses lol. 

Wait till they see me in a few days when it's full-blown. I have a prescription of amoxicillin that I didn't take when I got my root canal, so I started that tonight. And I started Mucinex. I'm medicating myself just to keep myself from looking covid. I usually just let it run its course.

Its really gonna freak them out when I lose my voice next week LMBO


----------



## LilianNoir (Oct 14, 2020)

Oh girl, I feel you.
I've been in complete quarantine at home with very few exceptions( and even those were always with a mask on, limited contact, briefly).
And I think BECAUSE I've been spending more time home(along with my husband) my allergies have gotten worse, because now I'm in a tiny house with three cats and another human, 24 hours a day, and we're not great at vacuuming every day and the vacuum robot broke for like 3 months....
so I imagine the dust and dander in the house were off the charts, even with two air purifiers running.
Couple that with normal florida allergens, and there've been more than a few weeks when I had to calm myself down. "it's just allergies, it's just allergies, it's just allergies".


----------



## amycooper (Oct 14, 2020)

Yeah, talk about it. I too had the same issue couple of weeks back. Even, when I sneezed in the public area with my mask on, people think that I am a deadly plague lol! Everyone is concerned to stay away from Covid during this situation, and I understand their concerns.


----------



## rdc1978 (Oct 14, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> So I have a sinus infection. I had ppl walking up to me (with n95s on) all night...you ok, you want to get tested, what's wrong? I'm not even sick sick. This is my season. I'm not coughing, no fever, no body aches, no symptoms of covid. I don't even feel sick. I'm just stuffy. Every body is avoiding me like the plague LOL. I have been doing this my entire life. I have sinus issues. I know my sinuses lol.
> 
> Wait till they see me in a few days when it's full-blown. I have a prescription of amoxicillin that I didn't take when I got my root canal, so I started that tonight. And I started Mucinex. I'm medicating myself just to keep myself from looking covid. I usually just let it run its course.
> 
> Its really gonna freak them out when I lose my voice next week LMBO



That sucks.  my mom has had a recurrent cough for years, YEARS!  I have no idea why, but her doctor is super reluctant to send her to a specialist and so, she coughs.  She isn't sick, she just coughs.  I cannot tell you how many times my poor mother has gotten dirty looks and when we were sitting in a restaurant the other day just waiting for her order, the proprietor gave her a bottle of water and was very, very clearly worried.  She felt so awful and just left to wait in the car.  I feel so bad for her, but at the same time I understand that people are scared.  I cannot wait until there is a better handle on this.



LilianNoir said:


> Oh girl, I feel you.
> I've been in complete quarantine at home with very few exceptions( and even those were always with a mask on, limited contact, briefly).
> And I think BECAUSE I've been spending more time home(along with my husband) my allergies have gotten worse, because now I'm in a tiny house with three cats and another human, 24 hours a day, and we're not great at vacuuming every day and the vacuum robot broke for like 3 months....
> so I imagine the dust and dander in the house were off the charts, even with two air purifiers running.
> Couple that with normal florida allergens, and there've been more than a few weeks when I had to calm myself down. "it's just allergies, it's just allergies, it's just allergies".


LOL, my allergies have been acting up too.  I coughed three times the other day and my throat was slightly sore.  I was convinced I had covid.  But I think that I'm a little more paranoid and vigilant because I have an underlying condition.


----------



## msunnerstood (Oct 14, 2020)

My husband is very high risk so we all pretty much stay home but one of us have to leave the house for certain things and we are likely one of those paranoid people. Not for the sake of being judgy, but because for him, it would be a death sentence.

On the other hand, if he did ever leave the house, he would be the recipient of those looks because he has a permanent cough from the lung damage that happened during his arrest.


----------



## Megan (Oct 14, 2020)

I have chronic sinusitis...I'm lucky my coworkers saw me sick all last year, so a couple of sniffles don't really bother them. Back in March though! I couldn't so much as blow my nose without someone making a comment. I just hope I don't get bronchitis again (had it three times last year)...because that's going to be fun to explain....also bronchitis kind of sucks.


----------



## peachymoon (Oct 14, 2020)

I can relate to quite a few of you on this post. It's getting to be that time of year where the tree pollen starts building up, so I started taking Flonase again (on top of Claritin, which helps me for mild stuff). I get bad sinusitis when the tree pollen count gets really high. This year I lost my voice and had a terrible cough all in the beginning of March. I knew that it was the peak of my allergy symptoms, but I also had to explain myself to people, constantly "joking" that it wasn't the coronavirus we were all hearing about on TV. At that point it was still not that serious of a threat everywhere, but when that happens again next Spring, it probably won't be as easy to explain away. >.<


----------



## AliOop (Oct 14, 2020)

I splurged with some real cream in my coffee at a restaurant the other day. Even a titch of dairy gives me an immediate, phlegm-y cough and constant throat clearing. I was getting lots of looks, so fortunately we finished and left soon thereafter.

I also have chronic sinusitis from allergies to animal dander, pollen, leaf mold, dust, blah blah. The only time it goes away completely is when we are in Hawaii (yes, we would move there if we didn’t need to be closer to parents and grandkids). Normally it is improved anywhere near the ocean, but not so much this year with all the fires.


----------



## earlene (Oct 14, 2020)

rdc1978 said:


> That sucks.  my mom has had a recurrent cough for years, YEARS!  I have no idea why, but her doctor is super reluctant to send her to a specialist and so, she coughs.  She isn't sick, she just coughs.  I cannot tell you how many times my poor mother has gotten dirty looks and when we were sitting in a restaurant the other day just waiting for her order, the proprietor gave her a bottle of water and was very, very clearly worried.  She felt so awful and just left to wait in the car.  I feel so bad for her, but at the same time I understand that people are scared.  I cannot wait until there is a better handle on this.



Some medications have coughing as a side effect.  When my Dr. put me on lisinopril for my BP, I started using cough drops several times a day because of this.  It's annoying to have to keep sucking on cough drops, but the dry cough is more annoying.  If your mom is on an ACE inhibitor, check the list of possible side effects.  Of course her Dr should know as well, but sometimes they forget to tell their patients.  Mine did tell me, but she also said it might go away; it hasn't.  



> The most common class of medications causing cough is the angiotensin converting enzyme (ACE) inhibitors, which decrease bradykinin metabolism and are thought to cause 75% of cases of drug-induced cough.
> 
> Other medications induce cough by provoking bronchospasm (including beta blockers, NSAIDs, and aspirin-containing products) or by worsening gastroesophageal or laryngopharyngeal reflux (including bisphosphonates, calcium antagonists, and systemic steroids).


 source

How ACE inhibitors cause cough can be found here at this link.

Other prescription drugs than can cause cough can be found here at this link.  I am actually on 2 of them.

But I also have GERD, so that's another contributing factor, as it can also cause damage that can lead to a chronic cough.  

Anyway, that's enough about me.  My point was to share information that you can, in turn, share with your mom to help her.  If it's as simple as the side effect of one of her prescriptions, it can certainly ease both of your worries, and it gives her something to discuss with her doctor when she next has an appointment.  Sometimes a Dr will try switching from one medication to another in order to relieve side effects.  Sometimes, we choose to ajdust to the side effects, but consulting the health care professional with all the possible facts can certainly help in making the best choice for ourselves.

As far as sucking on cough drops with a mask on while out in public:  no one really realizes it's a cough drop; it could simply be candy or gum for all they know, even if they notice, which for the most part, no one does.


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 14, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> So I have a sinus infection. I had ppl walking up to me (with n95s on) all night...you ok, you want to get tested, what's wrong? I'm not even sick sick. This is my season. I'm not coughing, no fever, no body aches, no symptoms of covid. I don't even feel sick. I'm just stuffy. Every body is avoiding me like the plague LOL. I have been doing this my entire life. I have sinus issues. I know my sinuses lol.
> 
> Wait till they see me in a few days when it's full-blown. I have a prescription of amoxicillin that I didn't take when I got my root canal, so I started that tonight. And I started Mucinex. I'm medicating myself just to keep myself from looking covid. I usually just let it run its course.
> 
> Its really gonna freak them out when I lose my voice next week LMBO


LOL, I'm allergic to Florida!!!  So I totally know where you are coming from - I am sneezing and coughing constantly - but only since I moved here.   Other and the sneezing and coughing, I am 100% healthy.


----------



## rdc1978 (Oct 14, 2020)

earlene said:


> Some medications have coughing as a side effect.  When my Dr. put me on lisinopril for my BP, I started using cough drops several times a day because of this.  It's annoying to have to keep sucking on cough drops, but the dry cough is more annoying.  If your mom is on an ACE inhibitor, check the list of possible side effects.  Of course her Dr should know as well, but sometimes they forget to tell their patients.  Mine did tell me, but she also said it might go away; it hasn't.
> 
> source
> 
> ...



Thank you!  Its very sweet of you to share all that information.  My mom's doctor had thought the same thing and changed her medication but it didn't change the cough.  I just feel bad for her because as much as it bothers other people, it really bothers her and she is so self-conscious about it, ESPECIALLY now.  And on a personal note, I just hate the taste of any and every cough drop and lozenge so I really feel for her....LOL.  She literally buys them by the costco sized bag.


----------



## Daisy (Oct 14, 2020)

rdc1978 said:


> Thank you!  Its very sweet of you to share all that information.  My mom's doctor had thought the same thing and changed her medication but it didn't change the cough.  I just feel bad for her because as much as it bothers other people, it really bothers her and she is so self-conscious about it, ESPECIALLY now.  And on a personal note, I just hate the taste of any and every cough drop and lozenge so I really feel for her....LOL.  She literally buys them by the costco sized bag.



Look for Jakeman's Throat & Chest cough lozenges. Right now I'm using Anise Flavored ones and they are quite palatable.


----------



## BattleGnome (Oct 14, 2020)

earlene said:


> As far as sucking on cough drops with a mask on while out in public:  no one really realizes it's a cough drop; it could simply be candy or gum for all they know, even if they notice, which for the most part, no one does.



you would not believe the faces I’ve been making at everyone since March. I must mouth ”Kitten Love” at least twice a day a work with no one catching on.


----------



## justjacqui (Oct 14, 2020)

My hay fever (allergy to Wattle pollen) has been bad this year so I have stocked up on antihistamines. Normally nobody would even look twice at me if I was a bit sniffly or sneezed during Spring but this year I feel like all eyes are on me. 

Has any else noticed how often they randomly choke on their own spit? Or is that just me ?


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 15, 2020)

BattleGnome said:


> you would not believe the faces I’ve been making at everyone since March. I must mouth ”Kitten Love” at least twice a day a work with no one catching on.


You gotta let me in on kitten love LOL. I mouth a lot of things with my mask on that ppl dont know about lol.


----------



## BattleGnome (Oct 15, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> You gotta let me in on kitten love LOL. I mouth a lot of things with my mask on that ppl dont know about lol.



......I honestly don’t know how that autocorrected. I usually say variations of “what the f....” how do you get kitten from that?


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 16, 2020)

BattleGnome said:


> ......I honestly don’t know how that autocorrected. I usually say variations of “what the f....” how do you get kitten from that?


Since last night I have been saying kitten love trying to figure out what it was supposed to look or sound like lol.

Elephant Juice


----------



## LilianNoir (Oct 16, 2020)

BattleGnome said:


> ......I honestly don’t know how that autocorrected. I usually say variations of “what the f....” how do you get kitten from that?


That makes a LOT more sense. LOLOL.


----------



## Krashdragon (Oct 16, 2020)

If it's blooming, has bloomed or is going to bloom... aka pollen... I'm allergic to it.
Fl, Hi, Ohio, Texas, CA... no difference.
I drive a semi. am all over the country and am pbly allergic to everything. I don't stay in onc place very long, so it seems my nose is usually dripping, or a dry cough, etc.
Y'all know the routine!
Best wishes and use cloth handkerchiefs, paper tissues make things worse with the fuzzies. 2nd best, paper napkins, the cheap kind!
Take care!
Mary A


----------



## amd (Oct 22, 2020)

BattleGnome said:


> I honestly don’t know how that autocorrected.


It's built into the forum 

I feel so much for anyone who has to deal with any kind of allergies or sinus issues during this time. We have a kid who has sinus issues year round, and now that masks have been made mandatory in school, he has had an ongoing sinus infection. Normally when he has sinus infection we have no problem getting him treated for that. This year though, they've been hesitant to do anything for the sinus infection. I had to call in a favor with a doctor friend who is a gynecologist (he did come over and see the kid to make sure it really was a sinus infection) to get the poor kid on antibiotics. Navigating these sinus issues while wearing a mask and practicing good hygiene is giving the kid anxiety.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm gonna work "kitten love" into a sentence this week.


----------



## earlene (Oct 28, 2020)

How about catnip love?  I love seeing Kitty Baby loving her catnip!


----------

